# Horse Presentations



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

I need to do a horse themed presentation for 4-h it only has to be about 5 minutes long. I was sort of thinking i could demonstrate banding just use a carbord horse with yarn mane. Any other suggestions.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

When I did my 4-H horse presentation I took this toy horse that's pretty good sized and put sticky notes on the horse parts. It was pretty fun! I tried to get my club involved by asking them if they wanted to put the sticky notes where they belonged. I have a younger club so I left some of the easier ones like mane, tail, and hoof. 

Is this for a 4-H competition or to pass your level course?


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

for our county we are required to do a presentation to our club every year the last one i did was a paper on slaughter I wrote for school our club is also mostly younger kids we have about 30 members so i figured a demonstration would be better than a speech


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Once I had to do a "how-to" speech for one of my classes and I did a "how to saddle a horse" presentation. I brought my saddle to school and used the desk as my model.


----------



## shsfh14 (Jan 15, 2009)

im doing the same visual for my 4h group this will be my ninth i have a lot of ideas but im not sure what you experiance level is


----------



## shsfh14 (Jan 15, 2009)

ive done presentations on 
EHV, missouri fox trotter, showing, TTOUCH, Taking care of older horses, finding the right horse, ugh i cant remember all of them ha


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great ideas. I really like the how-to-saddle one. This is my finished demonstration horse complete with a few braids started.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

o ya i remember having to do speeches and "demo's" as we called them. I did one on tying different safe knots. But ours didnt have to be horse related. So i think that was the only one i did..


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you have a good start on your horse...good work!!!

Otherwise there is :
-general safety (around horses)
- how to properly groom a horse
-talk about different colors
-talk about a interesting breed
-general first aid (things to look for if sick)
-what tack you should use for certain events
-what clothes should be worn for certain events
-what to feed a horse

There is soo many, but if you have younger memebers then keeping the interested is key. 

When I was in 4-H it didnt have to be horse related, but a lot of what I did depended on the age of the group. The younger group I liked to educate on beginner type stuff. 

Good Luck!!!


----------

